
Show HN: Codelines – Interactive Coding Walkthroughs in Your IDE - mlejva
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=Codelines.codelines
======
mlejva
My friend and I have been working on a code editor plugin that let you create
and read interactive coding tutorials/walkthroughs in your IDE.

We believe the way we share programming knowledge on the Internet is hugely
ignored. But it's a real problem that developers face every day. How many
times have you seen a snippet of code that could solve your problem but the
API was now deprecated, or just simple things like code highlighting and being
able to see a bigger code context.

Walkthroughs created with our plugin are actually full projects combined with
text so it gives you a lot of benefits. That way you can execute the code and
at the same time be able to read the "story" behind the code.

We support only VSCode for now. We are really interested in what people on HN
think about this. Please, feel free to ask any questions.

